# I find it so hard to eat breakfast



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Honestly guys, I know that it's important that I eat a nice good breakfast but i find it so hard, i've been going for oatmeal loaded up with protein powder, dried fruit and a shake, but it's so boring.

does anyone know anything that you can have for brekkers that actually isn't like wallpaper paste?


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

oats and chopped banana...? omelettes? scrambled eggs and brown bread? doesnt have to be oats every single day mate, mix it up a bit


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

im 2weeks out from finishing my diet, iv been having oats, protein, splenda, water for 16 wks. But once back on bulk i'll be having eggs, in the morning with brown toast. i just made the GF, 3 eggs, 1 tomato, ham, all mixed into some scrambled eggs. i was drooling.

id be inclined to get a good portion of protein down you for a first meal.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

You culd have a shake with powderd oats. Easy to prepare, and drink.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Every morning I have 2 poached eggs on 2 to 3 pieces of toast with half a tin of baked beans and a protein shake.

I like.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

oats, banana, milk, whey all blended up is what i usually have for my breakfast. Struggle to eat in the morning so it goes down easy.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas, ill try some of them.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

You find eating breakfast too hard and you want to try bodybuilding? good luck mate!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Have a full english mate.

Eat like a king in the morning

A prince at noon

And a peasant in the evening


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

What I've discovered is, it's no use being 'hardcore' eatin f'ckin raw oats and protein shakes if you can't stick to it for a significant length of time.

Leave that sh1t to the dude's that compete, untill you're at that level or approaching.

Get something healthy and nutritious down you untill then.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

John XTC-SE said:


> You find eating breakfast too hard and you want to try bodybuilding? good luck mate!


Yeah, i just don't feel hungry in the mornings


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

smoked salmon (or bacon) and scrambled eggs

soft boiled eggs and soldiers

fruit muesli (sainsburys do a good cheap one)


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i struggle to eat 1st thing after getting up i start work at 7-30 away from home and every morning is a struggle but by 8-30 i could eat a horse but lately on the 5min drive into to work i bang a protein shake down dont really know what benefit its doing its gotta kick start my metabolism i little i think


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

John XTC-SE said:


> You find eating breakfast too hard and you want to try bodybuilding? good luck mate!


Ignore this crap mate trust me you don't have to worry to much about brekkie. I'm up at 5.45 and neck 6 BCAA tabs and then train for an hour then have my post workout followed an hour later by some proper breakfast. So in essence I am up 3 hours before I eat and look at my avatar.....has not done me any harm

Regards & Good luck


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just have a big bowl of oats and a protein shake in the morning. I hate eating it but it's got to be done, i'm too lazy to cook eggs otherwise i'd have them on brown toast. 

Mmmmmm egggggggggssss.....


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

scottish676 said:


> Ignore this crap mate trust me you don't have to worry to much about brekkie. I'm up at 5.45 and neck 6 BCAA tabs and then train for an hour then have my post workout followed an hour later by some proper breakfast. So in essence I am up 3 hours before I eat and look at my avatar.....has not done me any harm
> 
> Regards & Good luck


have to agree, im not great at having breakfast either, my first meal of the day is around 2 hours after i get up and from then on its every 2 hour or so...

i can understand what the guy is getting at though, bodybuilding is alot of doing what you dont want to do...forcing yourself etc, but if eating a meal as soon as you get out of bed is the only part of the process that you cant manage then i wouldnt beat yourself up about it.

good luck


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm lucky. When I wake up my belly is screaming to eat. Then after cardio I'm like.......


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

wish i could eat bread but i cant.

its oats, whey powder and 4 scrambled eggs with butter for me.


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

Im like that, i cant eat in breakfast, i have to force myself!!


----------

